# The Camargue



## mgb (Dec 4, 2008)

We are planning to vist the Camargue in June with a 7.4m MH + two dogs + Towing a Smart Car
Has anyone found a site that they could recommend (preferably in the shade and not on the beach)
Happy Wheels
MGB


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Just beware of midges on the Camargue especially wooded sites.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

One of the problems with the Camargue is shortage of trees in the right area and I'm sure there are campsites back from the coast (can't think of them right now but if I can remember I'll get back to you).

There are two areas you can go to however both are near or on the beach. Forget Pie Manson Plage if you want shade and no beach. The better place id Saints Maries sur mer. There are several campsites and two Aires. The best campsite is Le Brise, just back a few yds from sea front with all facilities and fairly high hedges that may give you some shade/shelter. One Aire is in the middle of the town and therefore away from beach but no shelter, the other is between Le Brise and sea front.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=142

A little further to the west is Agues Mortes, nice town and I'm sure there are campsites nearby but the Aires don't have shade

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2587


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Don't know about any sites (sorry ) but again please beware of the mosquitos as Gelathea says,..........I got the absolute WORST bites of my life there 12 years ago and for that reason would never go back......interesting as it is, apart from that warning.....have a good trip !

Lynda


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We were there last October and it was beautiful.

We did not like the aire at St Marie de la Mer as it was car parkey and full. We did not try the campsites nearby as the CC book describes the mosquitos in detail !

We stayed on the aire at Aigue Mortes and that was well worth doing - see the database- we also stayed for almost a week at Agde:

AGDE

We liked this site- relaxed, close to the town ( cycle /bus) for trips on the Canal du Midi etc .

We also stayed here, at Arles;

ARLES

not a site to set the world on fire but you could not be more convenient for the town - buses pass by regularly.

While you are in that part of the world we recommend Albi - a free aire literally in the shadow of the cathedral:

ALBI

and Avignon. There are 2 sites here. this is the one that is within walking distance of the city and has views across the Rhone:

AVIGNON

but there is also a lovely welcoming municipal site a few kilometres away at Villeneuve les Avignon, Camping de la Laune. There is a link to an entry in the MHF database but I can't find it at the moment...

We also enjoyed Cahors on the way down - a wonderful little city with a very good campsite:

HERE

G


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Never mind the Mosquitoes, what about the Giant Dragonfly?
There are thousands of them and appear about 3 foot long (about 3 inches really)


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*the camague*

we where there last june with dog had bad problems with tics make sure your dogs have tic collars on and you have ne of those tic removers only cheap in good pet shops


----------



## mgb (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses
I don’t like mosquitoes since we were driven out of Scotland by them in 2007; bitten by them the first night on the Loire and then again on the Isle de Re May 2008
Is there anywhere in the West Med where there are no Mosquitoes? I’m not too fussy about being close to the beach since we are taking our Smart car and can travel reasonable distances to enjoy au bord de la Mer, but we want to be able to sit outside and cook, eat and drink without smelling like a chemical factory with the repellent
Happy wheels
MGB


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

*Camargue*

A couple of years back in early June, I stayed at a " Yelloh " village site, about a mile South of Aigues Mortes, which I can reccomend. 
There are pitches with shade if required & no evidence of mossies.
Site has excellent facilities but may be a bit pricey.
Forrester.


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

*Camargue*

A couple of years back in early June, I stayed at a " Yelloh " village site, about a mile South of Aigues Mortes, which I can reccomend. 
There are pitches with shade if required & no evidence of mossies.
Site has excellent facilities but may be a bit pricey.
Forrester.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Camargue*

We have stayed near Aigues Morte at a Yelloh site called Petit Comargue big site with plenty of shade and quite comercialised Bar Resturant etc. Good stables attached where you can watch them exercising the Horses.

Also Near Arles Domain Du Crin Blanc an ASCI site. Nothing special but very handy for Arles and the Comargue. When we were there the little black bulls were in the next field together with white horses. Not so many flies.

I think it was La Boucanet that was packed both with bodies and sand Camping Cheque site we didn't stay.

Steve


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

mgb said:


> Thanks for all the responses
> I don't like mosquitoes since we were driven out of Scotland by them in 2007; bitten by them the first night on the Loire and then again on the Isle de Re May 2008
> Is there anywhere in the West Med where there are no Mosquitoes? I'm not too fussy about being close to the beach since we are taking our Smart car and can travel reasonable distances to enjoy au bord de la Mer, but we want to be able to sit outside and cook, eat and drink without smelling like a chemical factory with the repellent
> Happy wheels
> MGB


The Mozzies in the Camargue bite by day and night. They are truly vicious. We have travelled from Ste Marie de la Mer down to Narbonne to avoid them. Personally I would head a few miles over the border into Spain around the Figueres area. Spain is far cheaper and you can be near plenty of places on the coast such as Estartit, Pals etc, inland and even back into France up to say Andorra or into Peripignan in your Smart Car for daytrips etc.


----------

